# sizing on a jamis bike



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

OK, maybe going about this the wrong way but someone help me. I currently have a jamis flat bar coda sport bike. I got it for a good price and ride it often. I test rode both a bianchi san jose and velope 55cm and found out that the tt touches me. 

I have seen some cheap prices jamis road bikes on ebay (drop handlebars) and some cheap cx too. My coda is 19.5" frame and tt is 21.75" with slight sloping tt. My question is given the above descriptions what size frame would I look for in a jamis or bianchi bike.

Now I guess I can go to the bianchi dealer or jamis (went to bianchi and after a test ride on a too big velope and san jose the hard sell came on as to why I did not buy it). I told them I just wanted to think about it. It appeared that they would not put together a 52cm one for me unless I was going to buy it and were pushing the 55cm. So do not want to go thru that again with a jamis dealer. This is why I am asking. Am I being reasonable? Or just go to a jamis dealer and try out bikes and if too big just say what the problems were with bike? I hate that hard sell.


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

you're probably a 55. Stand over is a lot less important on road bikes. Reach is the biggest factor when dealing with a road fit. TT length is important, but truly it's the effective TT length that's important. Still sounds like they should turn down the sales pitch a bit and simply build the smaller bike to satisfy any curiosity.


----------

